# Reparación Radio "Philco" modelo 46-451



## Rorschach (Ago 24, 2022)

*Reaparación Radio "Philco" modelo 46-451*

Hace poco tiempo, fui invitado a un almuerzo a la casa del padre de un amigo de uno de mis hijos, y vi una radio a válvulas colocada arriba de una repisa, aprecié que no se le veía el cable de alimentación, entonces pregunté al dueño de casa, si sabía si la radio funcionaba, me dijo que no funcionaba, y que su esposa la había adquirido en una casa de antigüedades hacía más de 20 años, le dijeron que no funcionaba, pero que la compró igual porque le gustaba como decoración.
​Pedí permiso para verla, la saqué de la repisa, la di vuelta, tenía todas las válvulas, aunque una de ellas estaba fuera de su zócalo, apoyada en el chasis, y el cable de alimentación estaba enroscado adentro, pero solo un chicote de 30 cm, y por supuesto sin ficha.
Me ofrecí, y si les interesaba, de hacer el intento de poder repararla, me dijeron que si.
Me llevé la radio para mi casa, y procuraré repararla.

La radio es una Philco modelo 46-451, supongo que se habrá fabricado entre los años 1946, y 1950.
Es un receptor para C.A., superheterodino, onda larga, y onda corta, 7 válvulas : 1 loctal 7AF7, 2 loctales 7H7,  1 loctal 7C6, 1 octal 6H6GT, 1 octal 6K6GT, 1 octal 6X5GT.
Busqué, y conseguí el circuito, y el manual de servicio.



*Imágenes de la radio :









*​
*Bueno, con tranquilidad, manos a la obra, e iré informado a medida del avance 

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach *



​


----------



## Lamas (Ago 24, 2022)

Me hiciste recordar mis primeros pasos en este maravillo campo ......


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 24, 2022)

Hola a todos , es sinplesmente incrible la topologia enpleyada en lo paso de entrada de RF ( mesclador + oscilador local) hecho con una valvula double triodo , donde lo mas  clasico de si veer  era enpleyar valvulas pentagrilla ( 5 grillas o mas aun) o valvulas especiales con paso mesclador basado en hexodos y paso oscilador local con triodos todo adentro del mismo bulbo.
Cierta ves pude leer que esa topologia enpleyada en ese Radio garantiza una ejelente ganancia de cnbersión aliada a un bajo ruido inerente dels tridos  cuando conparada a las otras técnicas mas convencionales tal cual ya describi mas arriba.
Enfin un hermossissimo radio , ojalá logre hacer ese equipo funcionar como si debe y su dueños puder ouyr emisoras de Ondas Médias y o de Ondas Curtas desde muuuuy lejos .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 25, 2022)

Si Daniel, exacto, la loctal 7AF7 es un doble triodo de alta transconductacia, y es como vos decís, en esta radio se usa como conversora y osciladora local , un triodo como mezclador (heterodinaje), y el otro como oscildor local.
​ 
Saludos Cordiales !!!!


----------



## tiovik (Ago 27, 2022)

Lo grandioso de esos equipos es lo simple que es repararlos y/o ponerlos en forma para volver a funcionar. El único dolor de cabeza suele estar en la llave de cambio de banda y sus circuitos asociados. Todo lo demás es relativamente simple de reparar/verificar usando un poco de sentido común, un tester y un generador de audio/rf.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> Lo grandioso de esos equipos es lo simple que es repararlos y/o ponerlos en forma para volver a funcionar. El único dolor de cabeza suele estar en la llave de cambio de banda y sus circuitos asociados. Todo lo demás es relativamente simple de reparar/verificar usando un poco de sentido común, un tester y un generador de audio/rf.


!En aqueles gloriosos tienpos los tecnicos reparaban los equipo electronicos tan solamente con un destornillador y saliva , y nada mas ,  jajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## tiovik (Ago 27, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !En aqueles gloriosos tienpos los tecnicos reparaban los equipo electronicos tan solamente con un destornillador y saliva , y nada mas ,  jajajajajajajajaja!


...metiendo ruido con un chirimbolo casero armado con un oscilador flipflop metido adentro de un tubo de redoxon (nota, aun esta funcional en el taller de un ex socio y amigote mio)...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> ...metiendo ruido con un chirimbolo casero armado con un oscilador flipflop metido adentro de un tubo de redoxon (nota, aun esta funcional en el taller de un ex socio y amigote mio)...


Naaaaaa , eso en esa epoca nin pensaban que podria existir tal auxilio , Jajajajajajajajaja
Con lo auxilio del destornillador hechavan cortos circuitos para saper si habia tensión o no (miraban si sacavan faiscas ) y con auxilio de saliva "mojavan" los resistores que porventura abrian su resistencia , jajajajajajajaja
Puede parecer broma lo que dijo aca , pero basta preguntar a algun tecnico de las antiguas que seguramente  te confirman eso .
Multimetros , si habiam , pero era para los tecnicos mas abastados $$ .
!Saludos!


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 27, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> Lo grandioso de esos equipos es lo simple que es repararlos y/o ponerlos en forma para volver a funcionar. El único dolor de cabeza suele estar en la llave de cambio de banda y sus circuitos asociados. Todo lo demás es relativamente simple de reparar/verificar usando un poco de sentido común, un tester y un generador de audio/rf.


En primer lugar, no es tan simple volverlos a hacer funcionar, son aparatos muy antiguos, este receptor tiene +-  75 años !!!! Generalmente estos aparatos cuando dejaron de funcionar, y luego de décadas se quiere repararlos, y restaurarlos, pueden tener, resistores, capacitores: abiertos, en corto, fuera de valor etc., válvulas: agotadas, o en corto, filamentos cortados, cátodos envenenados, etc.,
Y así un sinfín de otras anomalías, transformadores: de poder, de salida, de F.I., etc., etc., etc..
Es mucha paciencia, y lleva mucho trabajo, estos aparatos valvulares tienen las mismas simplezas, y/o dificultades que reparar aparatos de estado sólido, por lo menos para mi, la única diferencia es que son muy, muy viejos......
Si gustas de los valvulares, puedes ver esta restauración, y reparación :Reparación y restauración de combinado a válvulas.

Saludos


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 27, 2022)

Por curiosidad... ¿aún venden válvulas?. ¿O sólo se pueden conseguir de otros aparatos?


----------



## tiovik (Ago 27, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> En primer lugar, no es tan simple volverlos a hacer funcionar, son aparatos muy antiguos, este receptor tiene +-  75 años !!!! Generalmente estos aparatos cuando dejaron de funcionar, y luego de décadas se quiere repararlos, y restaurarlos, pueden tener, resistores, capacitores: abiertos, en corto, fuera de valor etc., válvulas: agotadas, o en corto, filamentos cortados, cátodos envenenados, etc.,
> Y así un sinfín de otras anomalías, transformadores: de poder, de salida, de F.I., etc., etc., etc..
> Es mucha paciencia, y lleva mucho trabajo, estos aparatos valvulares tienen las mismas simplezas, y/o dificultades que reparar aparatos de estado sólido, por lo menos para mi, la única diferencia es que son muy, muy viejos......
> Si gustas de los valvulares, puedes ver esta restauración, y reparación :Reparación y restauración de combinado a válvulas.
> ...


Me exprese mal, simple en el sentido que no hay microcontroladores con código inescrutable ni circuiteria DSP que es indescifrable su funcionamiento interno. Los componentes tienen un tamaño perfectamente visible sin necesidad de una lupa de 100X y podes usar ese viejo Hansen de 50Kohm por volt para chequear voltajes (con ciertas restricciones desde ya).
Hace mucho que no le meto mano a un valvulero, pero se disfruta ver como se trabaja en ellos. Un saludo y mis respetos colega.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 27, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Por curiosidad... ¿aún venden válvulas?. ¿O sólo se pueden conseguir de otros aparatos?


Se venden válvulas usadas en relativo buen estado de todo tipo, de recepción, audio, transmisión, y control.
Se venden válvulas nuevas, pero de stock viejo, son las llamadas N.O.S. ( New Old Stock), tanto de recepción, audio, transmisión, y control.
Se fabrican actualmente válvulas para audio, hay varias fábricas en Rusia, China, Eslovaquia, y República Checa.
Para transmisión se siguen fabricando en Estados Unidos, Rusia, y China.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 28, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> con auxilio de saliva "mojavan" los resistores que porventura abrian su resistencia , jajajajajajajaja


Así comprobaba las resistencias del circuito de rgb, amplificador de video, de los trc. Pero se "administra" con la punta del destornillador, con el dedo puedes llevarte un sustito.. 🙄  

Y si dudabas de un circuito en el que la lámpara tenía el filamento abierto, la calentabas con mechero o soldador.. Si volvía la imagen o sonido asegurabas que sólo era la válvula el fallo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> "Y si dudabas de un circuito en el que la lámpara tenía el filamento abierto, la calentabas con mechero o soldador.. Si volvía la imagen o sonido asegurabas que sólo era la válvula el fallo."


Cuando jo aun era un pibe pude veer un Tecnico de manutención en TV  que mejorava consideravelmente la calidad de un Video que contenia mucha "lluvia" (chuviscos) en la pantalla calientando lo bulbo de la valvula de entrada de RF del tuner con auxilio de un isqueiro ( encendiendor de cigarrillos)  , lo televisor era todo basado en Valvulas .
Canbiada la Valvula del tuner por otra nueva  y lo televisor volveu a tener una inmagen perfecta y livre de la lluvia tan molesta.
Ahora me recorde de la matricula , era un "6AK5" como pré amplificadora de Antena.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 28, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y si dudabas de un circuito en el que la lámpara tenía el filamento abierto, *la* *calentabas con mechero* o soldador.. Si volvía la imagen o sonido asegurabas que sólo era la válvula el fallo.


Mechero prueba válvulas !!!!! 😂🤣😅 ⬇️

​


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 29, 2022)

Siguiendo con el tema, ayer saque las válvulas del chasis, les hice una limpieza, para luego, quizás mañana, testearlas en el probador de válvulas, hay que verificar antes de probar con tensión el aparato, que ninguna de ellas este internamente en corto, más allá de verificar después emisión, y transconductancia.-
*Imágenes :*

*6X5GT  Doble diodo
Función : rectificadora de onda completa



6K6GT Pentodo de potencia
Función en el receptor: 2da etapa de audio (potencia de salida)





7C6 Triodo doble diodo
Función en ele receptor: 1era etapa de audio (amplificadora de tensión)




6H6 doble diodo
Función en el receptor: detectora, y c.a.v.







7H7 Pentodo de corte semi alejado
Función en el receptor: 1era amplificadora de F.I.







7H7 Pentodo de corte semi alejado
Función en el receptor: 2da amplificadora de F.I.








7AF7 doble triodo 
Función en el receptor : conversora, y osciladora local*



​Seguiré informando en la medida del avance.......  !!!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 31, 2022)

Ayer probé las válvulas, ninguna está en corto entre sus electrodos, incluido filamentos, verán en el probador que las lámparas de neón están todas encendidas, si hubiese alguna apagada, u otras más, indica corto, y señala entre que electrodos.
Luego probé emisión, y transconductancia.
Resultados en imágenes :

El arco superior rojo (replace), y el arco superior verde (good) del miliamperímetro indica únicamente el estado de emisión de la válvula a testear.

*6X5GT, Rectificadora de onda completa
En las rectificadoras solo se mide emisión, y la aguja indica que el diodo 1 mide bastante bien*



*El diodo 2 mide también bien



6K6GT Pentodo de Potencia
Su emisión es dudosa, y regular para abajo*



*La transconductancia de referencia es 1600 umhos, y mide regular para abajo: 1050 umhos*




*7C6 Triodo doble diodo
Como en este receptor el doble diodo no se utiliza, y se lo conecta a tierra, no serán medidos.
La emisión del triodo es muy buena.*


*La transconductancia de referencia es 500 umhos, y mide muy bien : 750 umhos*




*6H6GT Doble diodo
Solo se mide emisión
El diodo 1 mide bien*



*El diodo 2 mide escasamente bien*




*7H7 Pentodo de corte semi alejado
Válvula 1
Su emisión es muy buena, y la transconductancia de referencia es 2000 uumhos, y mide muy bien: 2400 umhos*



*7H7 Pentodo de corto semi alejado
Válvula 2
Su emisión es muy buena, y la transconductancia de referencia es 2000 umhos, y mide muy bien: 2450 umhos*




*7AF7 Doble triodo
Triodo 1 : su emisión es débil *



*Triodo 1, transconductancia de referencia 2600 umhos, mide regular para abajo : 1450 umhos*



*Triodo 2 : su emisión es débil*



*Triodo 2, transconductancia de referencia 2600 umhos, mide regular : 1800 umhos*

​Se ha podido apreciar, que hay válvulas que miden bastante bien, otras regulares, y algunas mal, pero funcionan todas, y no hay peligro de colocarlas en el receptor, y luego de otras verificaciones, conectarlo a la alimentación.

Respecto del estado de las válvulas, sobre todo las que midieron de regular para abajo, habrá que verlas en el receptor, puede que aunque se muestren débiles en el probador, en el receptor funcionen, veremos, luego sabremos.

Seguiré informando a la medida del avance !!!!

Saludos Cordiales

Rorschach 
​


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 2, 2022)

Siguiendo:
*Hojas de datos de las válvulas empleadas en este receptor :*
6X5GT
6K6GT
7C6
6H6GT
7H7
7AF7
 ver archivos, e imágenes ilustrativas. ⬇️

Esto continúa.....

Saludos Cordiales
Roschach


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2022)

Esas fotos son de las válvulas que tenés para reemplazar??


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 2, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esas fotos son de las válvulas que tenés para reemplazar??


Nop, son fotos de la web, para ilustrar los archivos de las hojas de datos !!!   
No pienso reemplazar ninguna válvula por el momento, primero las probaré en el receptor, una vez que haga las comprobaciones para darle alimentación, y no se queme nada.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 3, 2022)

Siguiendo con la reparación......

Previamente a la limpieza y prueba de las válvulas, saque el chasis del gabinete de madera :








El parlante elíptico es de 6 x 19, *electrodinámico, *no tiene imán permanente, tiene un electroimán, formado por el núcleo por donde se desplaza la bobina móvil, y una bobina de campo alrededor del núcleo, tal cual se ve en la imagen, esa misma bobina de campo es también la inductancia (choque) del filtro de la fuente, hay otra bobina hecha encima de la de campo, que está bobinada en sentido contrario al bobinado secundario del transformador de salida, y que se conecta en serie con la bobina móvil del parlante, esto es para reducir el zumbido de línea.
Ver el circuito para ver la disposición de las bobinas

Acerca del parlante electrodinámico, escribió en Abril de 2008,  S.S. Fogonazo :  Parlante electrodinámico





​
La fuente, y la etapa de salida están muy juntas, y los componentes muy encima de otros, los cables también, y el capacitor electrolítico zunchado al chasis, tapa los zócalos de la rectificadora 6X5GT, y la de salida 6K6GT, también más abajo hay un puente de conexiones (baquelita negro), donde se conecta la línea de alimentación, y tierra, ese puente luego de investigarlo, y buscar información, es más que un puente de conexiones, pero lo veremos más adelante.




Sin probar nada todavía, al ver el capacitor de papel corroído que se ve en imagen, lo medí, su valor era menos de un 1/3 de su valor correspondiente, entonces lo reemplazé por uno nuevo de poliester


​Medí los bobinados del transformador de poder, y  los del transformador salida, estos no indicaban estar en corto, ni fugas a tierra, los capacitores electrolíticos tampoco estaban en corto, pero todos ellos medían menos de 1/4 de su valor, como las válvulas ya probadas indicaban no estar en corto, ya podía darle alimentación al receptor, pero antes verifiqué, dado que en el diagrama del manual indica que la alimentación es con 110/125 Vca, así que por precaución le di tensión de 110 Vca con un autotransformador,  en los secundarios del transformador de poder las tensiones eran +- la mitad que las que tiene que tener, tanto en A.T., como en la tensión para filamentos, entonces la tensión de línea a sumistrar es de 220 Vca.
Conecté el receptor a 220 Vca, encendieron todas las válvulas, deje caldear, se escuchaba solo un leve zumbido de alterna en el parlante, y cuyo nivel sonoro no variaba al girar el potenciómetro de volumen, estaba mudo, había alta tensión (+B), con el generador de funciones le di señal a la grilla (g1) de la 7C6 (amplificadora de tensión), y primera etapa de audio, en la placa (a) después del capacitor de acople, el osciloscopio me mostraba que válvula amplificaba, y que enviaba señal a  grilla (g1) de la válvula de salida 6K6GT, así que el problema debe estar en la etapa de potencia.

Pueden apreciar que el capacitor electrolítico que estaba zunchado, ahora ya esta suelto, igual que el puente de conexiones de baquelita negro,
verán que es un block de conexiones, donde internamente lleva 2 capacitores para el filtro de línea, el cual uno de ellos está abierto, los descubrí rasgando la parte que daba contra el chasis. esos benditos capacitores que están en el diagrama del manual, no podía encontrarlos por ningún lado, ¡estaban ahí dentro!

​
El resistor verde de 240 Ohms que conecta el P.M. del secundario de A.T. a tierra, y que aparte produce la caída de tensión para
darle -15 Vcc de polarización a la grilla (g1) (polarización fija) de la 6K6GT, se muestra ennegrecido, y no se puede tocar de la temperatura que levanta, podría ser uno de los motivos, o contribuir a ello.
Otra posibilidad cierta es que el capacitor de desacople de alta frecuencia, que se ve a la izquierda del resistor verde, que esta conectado entre placa de la 6K6GT y tierra, esté en corto, si fuera así, no habría tensión de placa, dado que por primario del transformador de salida circularía la corriente de +B a tierra.

*En estos días probaré ambas cosas.*




















​
Esto continúa .........


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 8, 2022)

Siguiendo  :

Reparé en la medida de los posible el cono del parlante electrodinámico, los agujeros, y rajaduras que tenía, los rellené, y pegué, con Fastix negro, a la vista no quedó nada bien , pero funciona .
La tapita del centro del cono, que protege a la bobina móvil, la hice con paño negro de limpiar lentes, para poder cortar bien circular, pegué una trozo de cinta de enmascarar en la tela, dibujé el circulo, y luego corté con tijera, luego separé la tela del papel, y quedó bastante redonda.



​*Les comento que encontré la avería principal, y el receptor ya está funcionando, de todos modos faltan varias cosas para hacerle todavía, más tarde imágenes, y video. 🙃*

Esto continúa ....  😌


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 😃


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Les comento que encontré la avería principal, y el receptor ya está funcionando



Nos dejás con la intriga , no vamos a poder dormir


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 8, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nos dejás con la intriga , no vamos a poder dormir


!Acuerdo en grau , genero y numero , Jajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 8, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nos dejás con la intriga , no vamos a poder dormir


No creo que me entere de nada, pero yo le doy a me gusta igualmente XD


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 8, 2022)

!Inmaginen ustedes la alegria y satisfación inpagables de los dueños dese hermoso Radio cuando miraren y ouyren el "hablando" nuevamente en bueno y alto ton!
!Agregando una buena Antena esterna mas una toma de tierra (jabalina) y ese equipo seguramente recebera estaciones de muuuuy lejos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2022)

Para esos menesteres yo uso la cola de encuadernación , que no es rígida sino muy flexible . . .  nada que ver con la de carpintero.









						Adhesivo Cola Vinílica Para Encuadernación N°514 X 1/2 Kg. - $ 799
					

Encontrá más productos en Mercado Libre




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 9, 2022)

Siguiendo...... 

Antes, para no tener que trabajar muy incómodo con el chasis colocado de costado, dado que dado vuelta no lo podía poner por tener accesorios fijos que lo imposibilitaban, entonces, aproveché las tuercas fijas que tiene el chasis abajo, las cuales sirven para fijar con tornillos el chasis al gabinete de madera, hice 4 patas con planchuela, las fijé con tornillos a la tuercas del chasis, y de esa manera pude dar vuelta el chasis, y trabajar cómodo, y seguro  :
*Incómodo trabajar así*


*Así también*



*Entonces *




​Bueno, la avería principal era como lo había previsto como posible, el capacitor de desacoplo de alta frecuencia en corto, de esta manera la corriente que debía pasar por la placa de la 6K6GT, era derivada a tierra, motivo por el cual, silencio total.
Ver dicho capacitor en  el diagrama (C200) :


*El Culpable








*​

Al sacar dicho capacitor, la etapa de audio funcionó, luego colocaré uno nuevo, también saqué el block negro de conexiones que tiene dentro los 2 capacitores del filtro de línea, luego lo reemplazaré por un puente común con los capacitores nuevos correspondientes.







​Luego también debo cambiar los 3 capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente de poder, el resistor entre P.M. del secundario de A.T. del transformador de poder, y tierra,  y colocar el nuevo cable de alimentación.

​Para poder colocar el puente de conexión nuevo, debo sacar el nudo de cables que verán en imágenes🤬, para ello, desueldo los 4 cables de los zócalos de las válvulas (no me convence), o corto los cables por el lado de afuera (eso me convence), y desanudo, y luego los uno soldándolos.
Lo haré en estos días 😉





*Video *






​*Continúa ...... *🙂

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 















​


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 15, 2022)

Siguiendo con la reparación .......

Los capacitores del filtro de línea del block de bakelita eran 2 de 0,02 uF 600V, difícil conseguirlos por acá en ese voltaje, pero los conseguí en Laury Tv, en la ciudad de Lanús, son Sic Mallory, de la década del 70, hechos en Argentina, necesitaba 2, tenían 3, me los llevé, una reliquia.🤩


​
Con los demás componentes, no hubo problemas, todos fáciles de conseguir.



​Los 4 resistores de 1 K Ohm 2 W son para conectarlos en paralelo, para reemplazar el resistor chamuscado, y fuera de valor, de color verde de 240 Ohms.

​Estos son los componentes fallados que se extrajeron para su cambio, falta 2 capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente, que están en un solo solo encapsulado de aluminio (10 uF + 25 uF 400 V), que los dejaré para usarlos de puente para conectar los dos nuevos.






​Se puede apreciar, que ya he podido desanudar el manojo de cables

​Reemplazo del resistor de 240 Ohms


​
Reemplazo de 1 de los 3 capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente de poder

​Falta todavía colocar los dos capacitores electrolíticos restantes de la fuente de poder, el capacitor de desacoplo de alta frecuencia, el puente, los 2 capacitores del filtro de línea, y el cable de alimentación.

También falta reparar el dial, y el gabinete de madera 🤷‍♂️


Video





Tener en cuenta que hasta estos momentos el receptor no tiene conectado la antena de cuadro interna alojada en el gabinete, y ni siquiera le he conectado un chicote en la conexión para antena exterior.😉
​*Continúa .......  *


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 










​


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 19, 2022)

Continuando con la reparación ...... 

Pueden ver, la colocación de los 2 capacitores electrolíticos restantes de la fuente, en reemplazo del doble, aprovechando su estructura y soldados allí.





​
Colocación del puente de conexiones:

​Colocación de los cables de tierra, primario del transformador de poder, y llave de encendido, en el puente de conexiones:



​Colocación de los 2 capacitores del filtro de línea en el puente de conexiones :

​Colocación del capacitor  de desacoplo  de alta frecuencia :









​
Colocación del cable de alimentación de línea :











*Video antes de colocar puente de conexiones, capacitores de filtro de línea, capacitor de desacoplo de alta frecuencia, y cable de alimentación.





*​Falta todavía reparar el sistema del dial, y el gabinete de madera.

*Continúa .......  *


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach  




















​


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 21, 2022)

Siguiendo con la reparación ...... 


*A continuación, video con* * puente de conexiones, capacitores de filtro de línea, capacitor de desacoplo de alta frecuencia, ya colocados, falta el cable de alimentación de línea.






Video con el cable de alimentación de línea ya colocado.




*​Como les había comentado antes, para desanudar el manojo de cables dentro del chasis, opté por cortar los 4 cables que van al parlante electrodinámico, y luego volver a unirlos, y aislarlos.


​
Ya terminadas las reparaciones electrónicas, saqué las 4 patas que había hecho para mantener el chasis dado vuelta, y en altura.



​
Luego, procedí a reparar el sistema del dial, en realidad las poleas estaban bien, faltaba el cordel con su resorte tensor, y la aguja indicadora estaba doblada, y tirada en su momento dentro del gabinete de madera.





*Enderezado, y pintado de la aguja indicadora*
​Bueno, ahora viene el tema del cordel, para ello usé lo que tenía a mano, " hilo amarillo, comúnmente llamado chanchero", lo bueno es que no se estira. Seguí las instrucciones del manual de servicio, respecto del largo, los nudos, y las vueltas que hay que darle en la polea doble del eje del capacitor tándem de sintonía, respecto del resorte tensor, coloqué uno parecido que busqué, y encontré, en las latas de tornillos, tuercas, resortes, y afines, que tengo.

largo 40 1/2" : 1,03 metros
Nudos : 1/4": 6,35 mm















*Video mostrando el funcionamiento del dial




*
​
Falta todavía, reparar el gabinete de madera.

Continuará .......  


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 


​


----------



## malesi (Sep 21, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Siguiendo con la reparación ......
> 
> 
> *A continuación, video con* * puente de conexiones, capacitores de filtro de línea, capacitor de desacoplo de alta frecuencia, ya colocados, falta el cable de alimentación de línea.
> ...




No hay nada como poner un dial sin plano, para desarrollar la mente, mejor que un puzzle  😆


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 22, 2022)

Siguiendo con la reparación ...... 

Le tocó el turno al gabinete de madera, estaba desencolado en varios lados, lo encuadré lo máximo posible, y lo volví a encolar.







​Quedó bastante bien, dentro de todo .....

Todavía falta colocar todo adentro .....

Continuará .....👋🙃


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 😀







​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2022)

Ya no sonará Stradivarius


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 22, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya no sonará Stradivarius


Pero sí Amatus !!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 28, 2022)

Terminada la reparación ... 

Ya se la llevé al dueño, la pusimos en su lugar nuevamente, la probamos, funciona un kilo, y dos pancitos 😌, quedó muy contento y agradecido. ☺️

Imágenes y Videos :
Antes de colocar el chasis dentro del gabinete de madera, encinté los 4 cables que van al parlante electrodinámico.





Luego, coloqué el parlante electrodinámico.




A continuación  coloqué el chasis dentro del gabinete de madera.




Luego conecté la antena de cuadro en los terminales respectivos del chasis.


​Luego precinté el manojo de cables a la carcasa del transformador de poder, por las dudas que estos pudiesen en algún momento tocar las válvulas que están delante.




A continuación, atornillé, y fijé el chasis en el piso del gabinete de madera.





Encendí la radio, la probé, todo bien.



Coloqué y ajusté las perillas de los controles del frente, y listo, terminado todo.





*Video*






*Video*




​Colorín colorado, esta reparación se ha terminado ... 😁

Saludos Cordiales
Rosrchach





















​


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 6, 2022)

Bueno, luego de un mes y pico de entregada la radio a su dueño, este la sacó de su casa, y se la llevó a su taller metalúrgico, pasando yo por allí a entregarle una máquina de soldar mag-mig reparada, escuché, y ví la radio en la oficina del taller, la cual sigue funcionando muy bien. 

Le saqué un par de fotitos, y un video 😜




*Video*






Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 7, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Bueno, luego de un mes y pico de entregada la radio a su dueño, este la sacó de su casa, y se la llevó a su taller metalúrgico, pasando yo por allí a entregarle una máquina de soldar mag-mig reparada, *escuché, y ví la radio en la oficina del taller, la cual sigue funcionando muy bien*.
> 
> Le saqué un par de fotitos, y un video 😜
> 
> ...


!Felicitaciones Don Roschach , eso si es que "paga" nuestro esfuerzo en arreglar esas "hermosuras electronicas" ( o mejor descindo raridades)  , mantener aun vivas y bien vivas hablando en alto y bueno sonido!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------

